# dama zama



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

trying to get my son's bolen's weed whacker running for the season. wouldn't fire, so checked spark (OK), fuel fresh, primer working (zama C1U). pulled carb and cleaned and installed new kit. adjusted needle valve lever to spec, checked exhaust port(OK).

set mixture screws 1.5 out and finally got it started, but at WOT it would barely get above idle rpm. mixture screws pretty unresponsive. Seems to be getting too much fuel mix to the firing chamber because it gets hard to pull after a while and makes blood blisters.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I suggest replacing the metering arm with the old one unless it was very worn as it has the proper height setting, start the screw settings at one turn out, when it is running spray/dribble carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along the mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

May sound dumb, but I've seen it a number of times when a unit's been sitting since Autumn. Check the muffler outlet pipe for mud wasp mud. Sounds like the exhaust is plugged.


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, I suspected maybe an air leak and tightened the head screws, etc. I'll try the drip deal tomorrow to see if I can change the rpm's. I checked the exhaust and removed the screen thinking it might be the culprit. even tried it straight from the exhaust port. So far no luck.

I don't suspect a compression problem (stuck ring, etc) but haven't stuck a guage on it because it was pretty hard to pull, especially after a few pulls (kind of why I suspected a metering issue).

I could throw the thing in the dumpster and be mentally and financially ahead, but this thing is getting under my skin. Thanks for the suggestions. Will appreciate any and all.


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, Geo, forgot to address the metering arm suggestion. I used the original and had no luck. Tried monkeying with it, still no luck. Think is is about back to where it was. BTW, what part of Missouri?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

edmo said:


> Sorry, Geo, forgot to address the metering arm suggestion. I used the original and had no luck. Tried monkeying with it, still no luck. Think is is about back to where it was. BTW, what part of Missouri?


St. Louis


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

Thiink I may have found a problem. When the pump side is removed I noticed the low speed jets were visible. Anybody know if all the little zamas had the little oblong cover pressed on to cover them? Maybe it was loose and come out in the dip or was blown off when I dried it. It is an older Zama C1U P17. Thanks.


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

Success!!! They all indeed need the Welch plug. I hadn't noticed it missing or seen it fall out. Guess I never thought to look. A Zama guy told me they are super glued in and the ethanol in today's fuel commonly causes them to come loose. I'm guessing mine was a bit loose and when I soaked the carb or blew it out and in came on out. 

Anyway, I learned something new to look for.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Edmo, I've seen them pop out like you found, but FYI more often I've seen the sealant, similar to nail polish (which is what we use in our shop for those plugs) come loose and migrate over and cover the progression feed orifices. Same result, won't run worth a crap!! Good for you!!


----------

